# Pine cone obsession..



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is obsessed with pine cones!

He is currently playing with one in the kitchen. Throwing it in the air, kicking it around, carrying it around in his mouth like it is the best thing since slice bread! He looks so happy and proud to have his pine cone with him it is hysterical!

I usually don't allow them in the house because they are MESSY but it is raining outside and he looked bored so I thought I would be the "good puppy mommy" and let him have it for a few hours to keep him entertained.. haha.

One thing I find interesting is that Stark's dad, Shep, LOVED pine cones too. When I first went out to meet the breeders and her dogs he would constantly bring pine cones to us for us to throw for him. We did this for atleast a good 20 minutes! Now Stark is doing the same thing!

I have even brought pine cones to training class because he is not really food moitvated so I thought this might work and WOAH never had a better performace form him! So I train with pine cones some days.. I know.. weird, but it works!

Anyone else's pups/dogs like pine cones to this degree?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My female loves those things, too. Since day one. If she sees one, it's in her mouth. Then she's bouncing around like a puppy again.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG, BlackPuppy! I loooveee the second shot of your girl on the slide. Adorable!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

cheap toy!! love the pics


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I USED (note past tense) have a basket full of pine cones. Jake has taken to them. The basket is now empty, as they are messy to clean up, but he still stops to see if it's been refilled, ugh.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Misha has been obsessed with Pine Cones since the first time she saw one...
As you can see here, she likes them better than squeaky toys!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine haven't discovered these yet. I kind of hope they don't. We'll see as fall comes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, it's a pain in the butt to clean which is why they are outside toys.. but today I felt generous.. hehe.. He was kind enough to chew it in one spot today though.. haha.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

What is the best way to clean up the sap- like off a rug? Just in case...LOL!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

we used to use turpentine to get it off our fingers/hands.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have hardwood floors so it's a bit easier to clean than a rug.. haha.

If you leave a few out to dry and then let them play with only those, it's A LOT easier to clean up!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo loves them too. As a young pup, they would get stuck in his teeth, he would fling it off and the game would begin again.
If he snuck them inside, they exploded seeds everywhere, no sap as they were older, luckily!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha... Sounds like Stark!

He loves them, I am definitely using it to my advantage though. I don't think I have ever gotten a better "focus" then when I have had one of those in my hands!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

unfortunately Jake thinks they NEED to be buried-may be living in a pine forest soon.


----------



## Nicolejh (Jan 8, 2021)

This is a very old thread, I see. But I came to the Internet this morning to see if anyone else has a dog obsessed with pine cones like ours. Our Sailor is only 25% GSD, according to embark. But if “herding” pine cones were a job, she is surely #1 at it!! She brings one to my feet, drops it, and then stares at it with a laser focus unlike anything I’ve ever seen. If I even slightly tap it with my foot, her body is like a loaded spring, ready to pounce on it. It’s a hilarious and weird behavior that none of our past dogs have displayed. If I don’t engage immediately by throwing it for her, she eventually plops down and shreds it.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It is old, but we now live with Pine Trees. Tess will bring them to us for fetch anytime there isn't a ball available. Our yard also has corn cobs from the recent harvest around us. Our new 10 week old carries a cob with her everywhere.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

how have I not seen this thread before? My gal-dog adores pine cones. I have to make sure that they don't get too brittle so that she doesn't swallow or breath in bits and pieces. If I have the front door open she brings me a cone to play fetch with. If I ignore here she'll bring me another, and then another. I have looked down and seen a collection of pine cones in a nice row, waiting for me to choose from. 
silly girl. 
my big-boy, if he finds them in the house, will sit next to my chair and tear them apart. I am not sure why he has to be next to me as he rips into them. I guess so I can step on the mess in my bare feet?


----------

